# Breezy 146 Doe!2/14 Video added!!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Got home to find goo.. think I got home just in time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Yay!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

I'll be watching! Good luck! :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

That sounds exciting!
Best of luck to the both of you. Hope everything goes well.

Breezy...Now there is an interesting name.
May I steal that? I could make it sound like that was where my inspiration for a herd name come from, lol.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

:stars: Can't wait!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

pushing!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Looks like Cream Puff is cheering her on! :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

^ :laugh:

Breezy looks like such a sweet little doe.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Cream Puff is very interested in what's going on over there :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Yes she is! lol! :laugh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

WATCHING!!! YAY!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

I see a leg


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

1 baby!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

ouchie!! Poor momma! That was a hard one! :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Kid #1!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Awww... a little doe!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

its a DOE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

kid # two????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

She looks just like a buckling we had born last year  He had the same markings on his face.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Looks like she's just got a single...she's so cute! Breezy looks like she's being a good mom.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

yep it looks like a single doeling! very cute! congrats on the :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

A Valentine's Day doeling!!!! You will have to think of a love theme name... :wink:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Aw! I can see you in there trying to get pics! She looks like she's got the nursing down. :wink: Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Aww!!! congratulations on the beautiful little :kidred:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

congratulations on the lovey little girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Saw her just after she was born! Very adorable! Congrats on your V-Day doeling!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A Valentine's Day doeling!!!! You will have to think of a love theme name... :wink:


I vote for "Cupid"  :lovey:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

I like that! or Cupid's Arrow


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Thanks everyone, that was quick, I was at the hospital all day getting my meds and my mom told me that she had ligs this morning but lower. Didn't think she would actually kid on V-day! And definitely not so fast! The doeling had only one leg presenting and it was over her head, LOL, so once I fixed that it helped and I helped stretch breezy to try and prevent tearing, but she still looks pretty darn OUCH back there. Moonspots all over the doelings belly and chammy like her mom!  she will be available for sale though. Got too many!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Can't wai to see pics!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

I got some pics

















And maybe this video will work, it's off fb so dunno:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=37 ... eo_comment


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

:greengrin: So cute! Congrats :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Awwww she's gorgeous! I LOVE her face!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Awww! So adorable!    Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

She is SOOOO cute! looks alot like mom!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Breezy 146 IN LABOR*

Yay, the kidding was recorded for anyone who missed it: 



 :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....too cute....look at that beautiful face....  :wink:


----------

